# Price/availability for the new Six-13 - R2000?



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I really like the component mix and frame of the new 

Six-13 - R2000 

Does anyone have any idea on the pricing and/or availability?


----------



## velozirrapt0r (Oct 15, 2004)

try this:

http://www.probike.be/IMG/pdf/doc-619.pdf


prices in euros. Someone has the same file in us dollars?

thankyou


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*roughly around 3500, the 6/13 compact 5000 is*



jakerson said:


> I really like the component mix and frame of the new
> 
> Six-13 - R2000
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on the pricing and/or availability?


$4500.

I see you like the FSA compact drive. I'm getting the 6/13 5000 compact drive but it's 36/50 vs 34/50.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep. I think the compact is a great idea... it weighs less, and has a greater range than a *regular* double... Maybe I'm missing something but to me - $4500 seems like quite a bit for a centaur equipped six-13... I tried to get in to see my lbs guy yesterday, but he was really busy.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Price*



jakerson said:


> Yep. I think the compact is a great idea... it weighs less, and has a greater range than a *regular* double... Maybe I'm missing something but to me - $4500 seems like quite a bit for a centaur equipped six-13... I tried to get in to see my lbs guy yesterday, but he was really busy.  Good luck with yours.


The R2000 will be around $3500 and the R5000 will be $4500.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

WAZCO said:


> The R2000 will be around $3500 and the R5000 will be $4500.


I am testing a 56cm R2000 w. Centaur right now. I was told that it is $2999. If this is your size and you want it, let me know and I can arrange it for you through a local Cannondale dealer.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Thanks but I use 52cm*



Sherpa23 said:


> I am testing a 56cm R2000 w. Centaur right now. I was told that it is $2999. If this is your size and you want it, let me know and I can arrange it for you through a local Cannondale dealer.


and I'm still going for the Dura Ace, however, I'm still thinking about Campy Record.


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Six 13 Rules !!!*

I got my SIX 13, 3 weeks ago and I love it !!! I got the Dura ace R5000. The new Dura ace 10 is a WORK OF ART !!! This is my first new bike, and I figured " Well I might as well do it right!" I've got 4 or 500 miles on it. I'm 5'8" 138lbs and it climbs like a bandit. I betered the present recoed on the mtn I live on ( held by a friend that is an adventure racer) by 30 seconds. I have only been ridding seriously for about a year and a half. I wish I had started 20 years ago, it seems to natural to me!!! The quality of the bike is second to none, paint, welding , an allaround quality!!!


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*I'm getting a blue one too!*



hoovypedals said:


> I got my SIX 13, 3 weeks ago and I love it !!! I got the Dura ace R5000. The new Dura ace 10 is a WORK OF ART !!! This is my first new bike, and I figured " Well I might as well do it right!" I've got 4 or 500 miles on it. I'm 5'8" 138lbs and it climbs like a bandit. I betered the present recoed on the mtn I live on ( held by a friend that is an adventure racer) by 30 seconds. I have only been ridding seriously for about a year and a half. I wish I had started 20 years ago, it seems to natural to me!!! The quality of the bike is second to none, paint, welding , an allaround quality!!!


Is your's a 2005? I would be surprise if you got 2005 cause I place my order in August and was hoping to have it before New Years. Cannodale excuse is Shimano is backordered. I hope it's true otherwise, I'll get the Record. Nice Machine!


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> Is your's a 2005? I would be surprise if you got 2005 cause I place my order in August and was hoping to have it before New Years. Cannodale excuse is Shimano is backordered. I hope it's true otherwise, I'll get the Record. Nice Machine!


 Well I guess, the build date on the warranty card says 8/16/04. I also had one on order from my LBS. They still don't have any!!! They also have no idea when they will get any. I don't know what is going on. I work in an industrial job and I know there is a shortage of metal and I have heard that is the hold up. I have a ridding buddy that is an electrician and they are having trouble getting conduit. They have been told that the japs & chinese are buying up alot of the american metal and melting it down for structural steel. Weird ?!?!

THANKS I am VERY satisfied with the bike. I love the color, patriot blue !!!

HOOV


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Gee... that looks like Carolina blue to me. 

Whatever blue it is, it is a very *schweeeeet* lookin ride!


----------



## Steve922 (Dec 23, 2004)

hoovypedals said:


> Well I guess, the build date on the warranty card says 8/16/04. HOOV


My build date says 12/03/2004 I saw one on 12/17/2004 at my LBS, I ordered mine on 12/18/2004 and on 12/19/2004 I stood around watching them building it and at 5pm I was riding it. I think I lucked out !! It is the red one.


----------

